# car tax licence



## vcamcricket (May 14, 2014)

The car registration owners doc is tabian but the renewable licence is a poolaboor
And is renewed at drive in dept trans centre eg sukhumvit 100 ish pre requisite is the safety check normally given by insurance company free


----------

